# San Sebastian



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Next month, we will be travelling by BF to Bilbao. Before moving much further afield, we'd like to spend a few days in San Sebastian.

Can anyone recommend a decent campsite which is either within walking distance or has good public transport links into the city?

I've looked at the Aire, and that looks fine, but as I said earlier we anticipate having at least a couple of days there and would prefer a site.

Thanks in anticipation.

Roger


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the aire is fine, cost us 3.60 euro last year.in town as well.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Aire is good, regular bus to old town, but no water or dumping beside bin bags from memory.

Dick


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can't help, we were on bike when we visited. great place, clean beaches and wonderful food.
Have a good time.

sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is a lovely site:

http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/index_en.html

It's about 15 minutes from Donostia/San Sebastian. There is a train service from town though- see the views from the site- you are high up on the cliff-side and walking into town and back is good exercise ! You go via steps and footpaths down the cliff side and then along the beach, via a nature reserve. We got a taxi back from the railway station in town. They wait outside.

It's a lovely little town and the site itself is clean, well-run and friendly with a good shop, restaurant and so on.

G

Edit:I've not got the book to check but think it was an ACSI discount site


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The aire had a full service bay when we visited last year. Takes 40 vans but the parking is quite 'friendly' as it is a bit tight. The ticket machine was one of the most complicated contraption I have come across even for the Spanish. You are within easy walking distance of the new town and beach and there is a cycle path that goes to the old town. From memory our Tom Tom had a real struggle finding the correct road to get us around the industrial and business areas of San Sabastion. 
We stayed two nights and will return again this year as the town is fantastic. 
Sorry not to be able to help with any campsite reviews.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Monte Igueldo camping, just outside town. Bus stops outside the gates and it takes 10 minutes to town. Ideal I would think and San Sebastian is a very nice place.


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

Would like to make San Sebastian my second home, used to visit for work several times a year for 8 years. Then decided to take my wife there for our honeymoon. Had a fantastic suite at Y Londres hotel overlooking the beach. She then came down with flu for the duration. 

Look forward to going back again sometime in the van. I'll take plenty of tissues just in case.

Dave


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

One of our favourite spots too. We use the aire a few times a year and it certainly has drive over waste, WC emptying and fresh water filling.
I think there's a 2 night time limit though.
There are lots of shops, bars and restaurants within a 5 minute walk, and the nearest bar 1 minute away has WiFi and good tapas. If you prefer to use buses you will have a much greater choice if you walk down to the roundabout (a few minutes) rather than using the bus stop outside the aire.


----------

